# Pequea Rotary Rakes



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I am looking at a used Pequea HR 5 Rotary Rake. It is in Wonderful shape and shows very little use. Do any of you have experience with Pequea rakes? The one I am looking at is built very well and has substantial steel.

Jim


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have not used one of their rotary rakes but I did buy a new tedder from them. I will be honest and say I have a few problems, but it was more of winter storage mistake from the dealers and Pequea stood right in their and backed up everything with their service. if the rake is built like the tedder I would not hesitate one second.


----------



## foxhoun (Jan 10, 2009)

I am planning on buying a new rake this Spring.I now use a New Holland 56 and a John Deere 640.I need a rake that can cover more ground and will make a windrow every time I go down the field.Any suggestions? Pros and Cons. 
Thanks 
Foxhoun


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Depends on how much $ you want to spend.I would say the rotary is the best but about 25K.They make nice fluffy windrows,gentle on hay,work around corners.Vermeer has a twin rollerbar rake,not that gentle on hay,18K ?Wheel V rake is the most popular around here.they vary alot.I would get a high capacity rake with frame on the backside.I have a vemeer myself,12 wheel that I rake 2, 13'swathes together.The wheel rakes suck in the corners they don't rake when trying to make 90 degree corner.about 12K.The darf is probably the cadilac of wh rakes 18K?


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Foxhoun, Why don't you try a tandem hitch like the New Holland bridge hitch and use your existing rakes ? That way, you have the option of raking two single windrows or one big one if the hay is lighter.


----------



## foxhoun (Jan 10, 2009)

I may end up with the dual hitch if the tr10 is too expensive.

I have been looking at the new Pequea TR10 rake.Has anyone had any experience with these new rakes.Pequea sold a limited amount of them in '08 but are in full production in '09.

Thanks

Foxhoun


----------



## Cliff SEIA (Dec 18, 2008)

What we've found works best for us is two single rotor Kuhn 4120 rakes. We have alot of small hay fields (average size is 3-4 acres, 600 acres a year total) and what the smaller rakes loose in capacity they make up for in convenience. Also what we've found works best for us is to rake every other windrow while the hay is just a little too wet and let it dry for half a day to a day then come back and throw the second windrow into it so the first windrow will already have dried quite a bit. With that method I think we get much of the drying advantage a tedder would provide but without the extra equipment and pass across the field. We tried a Vermeer R23 for a year and found that with alfalfa the hay had to be almost dry before raking and then we were loosing leaves with the rake, with the rotary's we can rake a day sooner to end up with more leaves and more consistent moisture in the windrow. The other advantage we've see with the rotary rake over a bar or wheel rake is the windrow's they make will increase the baler capacity by about 10%.

If anybody is interested here are some haying video's I took last summer.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

You guys sure do drive fast in Iowa and I'm sorry for the accident in the fourth video.
At 1:53 into it, I saw the shoe come flying out of the baler. LOL


----------

